
New Zealand Bans Home Sales to Most Foreigners - plasticchris
https://www.npr.org/2018/08/15/638922391/new-zealand-bans-home-sales-to-most-foreigners-it-s-not-a-right-it-s-a-privilege
======
Randin
Australia could do something like this to fix the ridiculous prices of housing
but really, all they need to get rid of is negative gearing and it would
correct itself.

